# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Waterproof over blueboard & concrete

## dastrix

hi all, id like to use a paint on membrane over my external facing blueboard/brick prior to rendering with acrylic. I recently removed some existing blueboard and could see it was damp (most likely from inside) but i want to also waterproof outside.  
Any product suggestions? Needs to be able to be rendered over. 
Thanks!

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I would think the 3 to 5mm acrylic would stop any water? There are top coats you can apply but you would need to do some extensive testing to ensure the acrylic will stick properly. 
Good luck and fair winds.  :Smilie:

----------


## dastrix

Ill get a photo of whats happened to the cement sheet to see if that helps. I would have thought too!  Maybe its water from inside, thats caused it. If its from inside then that wont be an issue going forward as the whole room is currently being redone.

----------

